

10 Years of Red Hat Enterprise Linux - zhiping
http://www.redhat.com/10yearsofrhel/

======
edwinnathaniel
I'm very happy to see Red Hat to grow every day.

Let's hope one day Red Hat could supplant the dominance of Microsoft/IBM in
the "enterprise" area (so instead of the expensive .NET tools, we could use
JBoss with standard JEE6 and/or Seam+Hibernate).

I secretly wished Red Hat to acquire more "enterprise" software stack out
there (i.e.: Zimbra, Alfresco, Liferay, Compiere) and MySQL
(gone)/EnterpriseDB to provide more end-to-end offering.

------
btbuilder
Congratulations to Red Hat for producing a Linux distribution that I have used
for most of those 10 years. Stable for many years at a time with binary
compatibility, it has always been a given that if a commercial piece of
software supported Linux it will run on RHEL.

------
the_wanderer
Passed the RHCE back in 2006, at the time was spending the days (and many
nights) running high end RHEL systems. Stability wise everything was great,
except issues with EMC drivers and booting from SAN. These were ironed out by
vendor support - which is why it can pay to have that level of enterprise
support; it just depends on your environment.

These days, I use Ubuntu everywhere including here -
<http://hackertarget.com>. It is just easier to quickly get up and running
(not because its Free I could be using CentOS).

So good job Red Hat, and good job Ubuntu!

------
strictfp
Great job. RedHat makes some awesome stuff. I just wish that they could drop
some of the "not invented here" and "luser" culture, which bit me more than
once and made me leave for Debian. Somtimes I miss the good 'ol days :-)

------
zentrus
And RHEL packages are still from 10 years ago...

------
jpeg_hero
Not one mention of Centos.

Did ec2 launch with RHEL AMI's or with Centos AMI's?

~~~
KonradKlause
CentOS does not mention Red Hat and Red Hat does not mention CentOS. That's
the deal...

------
rafalG
I don't understand how they got to 10 years?

~~~
jlgreco
What about that do you not understand? They keep RHEL as up to day as most
businesses care to have it, the only thing really connecting RHEL 1 and RHEL 6
is the name, and there isn't much reason for that to wear out..

Unless maybe you are talking about Redhat the company, not RHEL? This article
is about 10 years of RHEL.. Redhat has been around for nearly two decades now.

~~~
nailer
There was AS 2.1, then RHEL 3. But yes.

~~~
jlgreco
Ah yes, you are correct.

